# Mont Chaberton/Jaffreau/Malamot/Col du sommeiller ende August/Anfang September



## Mecki (18. Juli 2005)

Hi !
Fahre Ende August/Anfang September die oben genannten Berge/Pässe oder Paßstrassen-hat jemand aus der Gegend hier Bock mitzufahren bzw.war schon mal jemand von Euch dort und hat villeicht Infos?
Grüsse Mecki


----------



## Falconetti (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Mecki,

ich hätte auch mal wieder Bock auf die Gegend, allerdings mit meinem  Mopped mit 400 ccm. und 45 PS.
Von den genannten Strecken dürfte der Malamot und Jafferau sicher die interessantesten sein.    Lohnend  ist auch das Turra Fort nordwestlich des Cenis-Stausee.   
Sommeiler = ewig lange Schotterstrecke und fette Höhenmeter bis ins ewige Eis 
Der  Chaberton dürfte sicherlich eine harte Nuss werden (hoch wie runter), vor allem wenn schon lange nicht mehr instandgesetzt.  

Berichte mal nach deiner Tour, würde mich sehr Interessieren.
Gruß falconetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -PACE- (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Mecki,

ich war letzes Jahr in Termignon (Val Cenis) und habe insbesondere Touren rund um den Lac Cenis gemacht. War supergeil. Auf der französichen Seite gibt es ausgeschilderte Mountainbikerouten und Karten , zum Teil technisch sehr anspruchsvoll (bei Näse nicht befahrbar). Allein dort gibt es Toueren für mindestens 1 Woche, auch FR Strecken und Lift. Da kann ich dir gerne ein paar Tipps geben.

Vor Jahren war ich mit dem Moped auf dem Sommelier und bin die Assietta Kammstrasse gefahren. 

Der Chaberton ist allerdings kein Vergnügen, habe zueletzt gehört das man 1000hm schieben/tragen muss.

In den Bikezeitschriften gab es auch Berichte über die Gegend, müsste zuhause noch ein paar haben.

Eventuell hätte ich auch Interesse mitzufahen, wann willst du  genau los ? Willst du campen ?
gruss andreas


----------



## Hegi (25. Juli 2005)

wir wollten vor 2 jahren auf den mont chaberton! die militärpiste ist aber mittlerweile so verfallen, daß mehr als 1000 Hm mehr oder weniger schieben angesagt ist... wir haben es abgebrochen... der col sommelier in der nähe liegt auf 3.010.m und ist bequemer zu erreichen...
und die touren am lac de mont cenis sind wirklich geil... besonders die tour zum fort malamot auf 2.914 m... war damals komplett fahrbar


----------



## Mecki (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Andreas !
Sorry-war schon lange nicht mehr im Forum.Dass man auf den Chaberton schieben muss ,ist mir leider klar-ist aber irgendwie schon lange ein Traum von mir,also werde ich es wohl versuchen.Ich habe vom 27.08. bis 11.11.Urlaub und will so schnell wie möglich los und auf nen Camping-vielleicht auch Appartment-je nach Preisen ,Wetter, Lust und Laune.
Wenn Du mal Bock hast ,können wir mal ne Tour hier in FR fahren, da kannst Du mir ja mal berichten-würde mich freuen.
Grüsse Mecki


----------



## -PACE- (29. Juli 2005)

Hi Mecki,

gerne können wir eine tour zusammen fahren, diesen So oder nächsten ? Oder auch unter der woche abends. mit dem urlaub passt es nicht so zusammen, ich habe vom 22.8-2.9.

gruss andreas


----------



## Mecki (2. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin am Montag zusammen mit Andreas auf den Colle Sommeiller gefahren-war eine sehr anstrengende aber auf jeden fall sehr lohnende tour-gegen ende hat sich die höhe bemerkbar gemacht........kann die tour aber nur weiterempfehlen-sehr alpines gelände, wunderschöne hochtäler und die schotterstrasse ist komplett fahrbar-leider war es etwas kalt und stark bewölkt.
am dienstag dann der passo die mulattiera, auch bei bardonecchia-super wetter und superschöne anfahrt auf alter militärstr. bis auf 2400 müNN dann geile und steile singletrailabfahrt zurück zum camping-hat sich auf jeden fall sehr gelohnt.
am mittwoch dann der CHABERTON-wieder super wetter-wahnsinnig zähe auffahrt da der schotter wirkich so lose ist , muss mann halt fast komplett die "letzten" 1000 hm schieben-aber es hat sich gelohnt-wahnsinns ausblick und mann steht auf dem gipfel mit dem fort und blickt die steilwand runter.....die abfahrt war dann auch keine freude und meine louise hat laut um gnade gefleht, da mann es bei dem losen und sehr groben schotter und den ganzen serpentinen einfach nicht wirklich laufen lassen kann-es hat sich aber auf jeden fall gelohnt-ob ich das so schnell wieder mache weiss ich aber noch nicht.....................


----------



## -PACE- (3. September 2005)

Hi Mecki,
ich bin auch wieder da Wie gehts deinem Knie ?
ich melde mich bei dir.
gruss andreas


----------



## Paddinho (12. August 2006)

Hallöchen,

war letzte Woche auf Chaberton, Jaffreau & Malamot und muss sagen es war eine saugeile Tour....jederzeit wieder. Bin erst heut morgen wieder zurückgekommen und momentan noch ein bisschen platt.

Wird morgen im Laufe des Tages mal ausführlich von unserer Tour berichten.
Falls jemand Fragen zu den Bergen haben sollte kann er sich natürlich gern an mich wenden.

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von den Bergen:

Malamot






Jaffreau





Chaberton


----------



## iTom (14. August 2006)

Nicht dass es irgendwie Probleme macht, aber die Fahne mit dem Bundesadler ist nur den "staatl. Behörden" überlassen...

Wurde in der WM2006-Phase lediglich geduldet. Wenn der Adler allerdings ein Pleitegeier darstellen soll, ist es bestimmt konkret in Ordnung ;-) 

Passt sowieso besser.


----------



## Paddinho (15. August 2006)

aha das mit dem Adler wusste ich gar nicht...dann ist es bei mir halt nen Pleitegeier ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

